# Whom do you like most out of the Hobbit's?



## Curufinwe (Jan 5, 2002)

Bilbo


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 5, 2002)

Go Frodo! 

w00t w00t


----------



## syongstar (Jan 6, 2002)

*frodo*

frodo's energy feels so sweet yet he is filled with courage,loyality


----------



## WarriorMay (Jan 6, 2002)

Merry ane Pippin were my favourites. They're just really funny at times.


----------



## gaffer (Jan 6, 2002)

how can you beat sam?


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 7, 2002)

Ahhh---this poll is too hard!!! I like all the Hobbits! Alas...I must choose.....Frodo! 
Well, Pippin and Sam come in at a close second for me


----------



## Merry (Jan 7, 2002)

Let me see.......

Merry!!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 8, 2002)

Sam is the best! He rocks! 
Closely followed, in no particular order, by Frodo, Bilbo, Merry and Pippin.

.:notices 2 people have voted for Lobelia Sackville-Baggins:.
 How can can anyone like the Sackville-Bagginses?

~Kit


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 8, 2002)

I voted for Merry. It was really a tie between him, Frodo, and Bilbo. I decided to give him the vote though, because he had the least votes of the three.


----------



## Rian (Jan 8, 2002)

I liked Farmer Maggot the best, even though he didn't have a big part. He was a friend of Bombadil, and he had more wisdom than many of the other hobbits in those parts (exceptions being of course Frodo and company). He also helped get Frodo to the ferry when he really didn't have to.


----------



## Merry (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rosie Cotton _
> *I voted for Merry. It was really a tie between him, Frodo, and Bilbo. I decided to give him the vote though, because he had the least votes of the three. *[/QUOT
> 
> *Merry jumps around excitedly with the thought that Rosie Cotton is being nice to him*
> ...


----------



## menchu (Jan 9, 2002)

...Hmm... then if you go with Rosie, I'll take Sam...   

My vote's for Sam, obviously. But this time I won't start the "Sam for president" thing, cause I'd be such a pain in the neck...


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 9, 2002)

Aaah. Why do people need to make these polls so hard. Where is the "all of the above" button? I'd rather give the Sackeville-Bagginses a vote than not to vote for one of the others.


----------



## Merry (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *...Hmm... then if you go with Rosie, I'll take Sam...
> 
> *



I really worry about you Menchu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 9, 2002)

Rrrg.. It was a toss-up between Sam and Merry&Pippin, but I voted for Merry. Sam is a great character, and very brave even though he's a bit slow, but I just see Merry as a more humane character because he doesn't go walking head on into Mordor. Also, Merry does wound the Lord of the Nazgûl, giving Eowyn a chance to wipe the floor with him. Pippin is almost *too* merry and happy, and Merry is between Sam and Pippin: brave and quite ahppy, but able to deal very well in stressful situations. And he is more learned than Pippin, I find; that may be partially due to the fact that he's older than Pip, but it is him that has studied the maps in Rivendell. (Or was it Pippin?!)


----------



## Gandalf714 (Jan 9, 2002)

*FRODO LIVES*

More votes for Lobelia than Pippen, what's wrong with this picture.


----------



## nyriel (Jan 9, 2002)

*favourite hobbit*

I voted for Merry because..hu..he stands for his priorities so well...: "I´ll be as curious as you like after breakfast"...he reminds me of myself on that, ha!

Nyriel


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 9, 2002)

Bilbo with only 3? I thought Bilbo was a much better character than frodo, Bilbo always made me laugh whilst fodo was so serious.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 9, 2002)

This poll was hard! I couldn't decide between Bilbo and Pippen. I love them both, actually i came down to eenie-meenie-miny-moe and Pippen won!


----------



## Beorn (Jan 9, 2002)

BTW: It's spelled Pippin....


Bilbo! Bilbo! Bilbo! Bilbo! Bilbo! Bilbo! Come on...Bilbo!!!!


----------



## WARDNINE (Jan 9, 2002)

Always loved how Sam was so innocent, loyal, sweet, giving, charming.
Off topic, in my opinion, SA was miscast in the flick.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 10, 2002)

goooooo sammmmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Jago (Jan 20, 2002)

Frodo is my favorite. But The ol Gaffer cracks me up even tho he dost not have a bigg part


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jan 21, 2002)

*The brave are the best*

I like Frodo the best because he was brave enough to go to Mordor especially when he had the ring but i also really like Sam!
He's my hero.
And i think they made Merry and Pippin look weird in the movie. They're just not right.
Then again come to think of it i like all of the characters. They're all so............Heroic in some way apart from the badguys.


----------



## tookish-girl (Jan 21, 2002)

Have to go for my favourite Took, just realised that I go on about how much I like Pip, without explaining why.
So, here goes:
When I read LOtR, I was interrailing round Europe and was getting very hungry and tired all the time and wanted nothing more than to have a good bath. So, I fell utterly in love with Pippin coz right in the middle of this brilliant story is a character who felt exactly the same way, for example at Brandybuck Hall he actually gets a bath and exclaims "Oh heavenly Meriadoc!" to Merry for running it for him! 
Oh, and he is always doing really stupid things that jepodise everyone else. That's me too!


----------



## Inwe (Jan 21, 2002)

*Favourite Hobbit*

After giving this a lot of thought I'm going with Sam. Without his strength where would Frodo have been when they got to Mordor.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 21, 2002)

I went for Merry. He's like ' Pippin with brains ' isn't he? I feel so sorry for him when he gets ditched by his pals in Rohan, and everyone wants to leave him behind. So he hitches a lift and goes to help bag the Witch-King!!

Actually, when you think about it, of the 4 he's Mr Organised isn't he? He gets Frodo moved into Crickhollow, he packs everything up and leads them into the Old Forest. While the other 3 get pissed at Bree, he just has a snoop round outside. He looks at the maps at Rivendell so he know where they're heading, and when it comes to the scouring of the Shire he's in charge. Pippin may go and rouse the Tooks, but Merry sorts out the battle plan. And good fun too. Top banana


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 21, 2002)

Pippin is my favorite because of his comedy, personality and bravery even though he was the youngest. Also his foolishness.


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 22, 2002)

I thought Pippin was the funniest.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 22, 2002)

I gotta ask it. Why did you leave Gollum out?  You put in Lobelia S-B, Fatty Bolger, and other stupid unneccessary hobbits, but you left out Gollum!?!  What's wrong with you people!


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 22, 2002)

I hated Lobelia, and I forgot that Gollum was a hobbit. No offense, but I didn't like Gollum.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 22, 2002)

This one was hard but in the end it could only ever be Sam. Sam is... well Sam. Although Merry made me cry on a crowded train recently as Pippin help him through the streets of Minas Tirith, after his heroism in the battlfeild. Merry turns to him and says "are you going to bury me?"


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jan 9, 2003)

After reading The Lord Of The Rings another time and watching FOTR about another 5 times i have hereby come to the decision that Samwise is my favourite and my hero. He has stolen my heart.


----------



## Nardil (Jan 9, 2003)

Without a doubt its Sam
He is the most loyal and dedicated of the hobbits. For the the most inspiring, and saddest, part of the book was when Sam decided to go on with out Frodo. But his loyalty held out and he helped his master.


----------



## klugiglugus (Jan 9, 2003)

What about Rosie Gamgee? She will be very upset wen she finds that you left her out! Such a nice girl.


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 9, 2003)

its got to be Merry and Pippin there great.. Sam and frodo are also pretty cool..........


----------



## gandalfthegreat (Jan 10, 2003)

No contest...nobody can beat a hobbit like Samwise Gamgee. He is awesome. Well actually now that I think about it Bilbo is pretty cool too...oh wait so are Merry and Pippin..oh and there's Frodo...can't have a good story without him...and you can't forget Rosie...Oh wait I love all those Hobbits, they are so cool. I mean they have hair on their feet, they are small, and witty you can't beat that.


*-Gandalf-*

P.S.- SAMWISE GAMGEE TRULY IS THE GREATEST HOBBIT WHO 
LIVED!!!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 11, 2003)

Hmmmmmm I have to think between Sam and Merry........hmmmmm.....
It is Sam,the true hero of the fellowship.


----------



## Enduriel (Jan 12, 2003)

I'd have to say that Pippin is my favourite, although I like Sam also.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 13, 2003)

Sam's so cool... Hes like, the hero of LOTR next to Gandalf. Were would the ring be without sam? In the hands of some orc in the tower of Cirith Ungol. Who carries Frodo into Doom practically? Sam.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 23, 2003)

You're forgetting Lobelia's saving grace. She wacks those thugs with her umberella when they wouldn't get out of her way.


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 23, 2003)

Sam.
To me it an be no other. He is the everyday-hobbit who most of all wants to stay at home and tend his garden and make some great cooking. And still, as events has it he goes out and does some extraordinary things.
Samwise is my real hero in the LotR, and ends of course up as being mayor.

"Well, I'm back," he said.


----------



## chaos (Jan 23, 2003)

I really liked Pippin cause of the humour he brought to the LOTR. But than I liked Sam because of his loyalty but its too hard to say that one is better than the other.


----------



## Tatem (Jan 23, 2003)

Sam, because he shows superior character in his loyalty in friendship to Frodo, even down to laying down his life for him. And who can't say one of the coolest parts of the book was when "the elven warrior" charged the Orc keep to save Frodo?


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 25, 2003)

Merry's my favorite. He' smart, brave, and loyal.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 25, 2003)

Merry. 
Not as rustic as Sam, not as silly as Pippin, not as solemn as Frodo.


----------



## Samweis (Jan 25, 2003)

Of course:

SAMWISE GAMGEE

He adopts responsibility and saves the ONE RING, when Frodo was incapacitated by Shelob.


----------



## Mischievious Merry (Jan 27, 2003)

Here's my favs. -

Frodo
Sam
Merry 
Pippin.
But out of my fav's I would have to pick................


MERRY!

Who do you think my name is after?

Mischievious Merry


----------



## Lady Undomiel (Jan 29, 2003)

When I first read LOTR's as a Child, I loved Pippin! He always made me laugh! He is still my favorite, Frodo coming a very close second.


----------



## Turin (Feb 9, 2003)

Yay Pippin


----------



## Niniel (Feb 9, 2003)

Mine is Merry. For the same reason as Nightingale says: he's smart, brave and loyal. After him, Frodo and Pippin.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 9, 2003)

I have to choose Frodo. I just have to. Pippin is right behind him though!!!! Pippin is cool. And when I choose them, I feel bad for not choosing Merry or Sam... and then Bilbo. ......


----------

